# Kindle won't download



## Tbarney (Dec 28, 2008)

I have an original Kindle.  It has not downloaded anything since Sept. 18th.  I subscribe to a daily blog and have ordered many samples.  I do not turn it on everyday, but have tried it 1 to 2 times per week.  None of my new items are showing up.  When I go to manage my content at Amazon, these items say pending. What should I do?

I have looked around on here for similar posts on this topic, but could find none.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

H ave you done a reset since that time? Most Kindle problems can be resolved with a reset.


----------



## Tbarney (Dec 28, 2008)

I've thought about resetting.  Do you lose all of your content when you reset?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

No it just reboots.  It's like restarting your computer when it locks up.


----------



## Tbarney (Dec 28, 2008)

I reset and nothing downloaded.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When you go to "Manage My Kindle" does it still show your Kindle as registered?  It sounds like it's not being recognized as registered to your account anymore.

Betsy


----------



## Tbarney (Dec 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> When you go to "Manage My Kindle" does it still show your Kindle as registered? It sounds like it's not being recognized as registered to your account anymore.
> 
> Betsy


Yep, it say's "Trish's Kindle". I had 5 things waiting to download. When I log onto Amazon, it shows 2 things have downloaded.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

How many bars do you have on your whispernet?  

You might want to call Kindle customer support, I think they can ping you to test you K's whispernet for problems.

Inside the United States: 1-866-321-8851; Outside the United States: 1-206-266-0927.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

How many books do you have in main memory?  Maybe it's full.  (Happened to me. . .had to move some to the SD card for more to come down.)

Also, when you reset, it can change your default sort order. . . .so if you thought you had it set to sort by author it might switch to sort by 'most recent'.  And your 'most recent' ordering can get squirrelly if you reset and then don't connect with WN.


----------

